# Neuling will wissen,Koi´s im GFK-Teich 3800Liter?



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich wollte eigentlich einen Folienteich. Jetzt hab für einen GFK-Teich zu buddeln begonnen 3800 Liter. GFK deswegen weil ich nicht so viel Platz habe und doch tief nahe der Terasse will. Die Wanne ist 3.20 x 2.30 tiefe 1.20. Kann ich hier 2 Koi´s reinsetzen und paar Goldfischli´s dazu? Da hat man doch ziemliche Dreckmacher auf kleinen Raum und nur wenig anaerobe Zonen für Nitratabbau, wenig Pflanzmöglichkeiten. Brauch ich einen teuren Riesenfilter? Bodenablauf? 
Was für Filter?
 Also ich will bestimmt nicht überbesetzen, ich kenne das von meinen Aquarien. 

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten!


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

hallo fischmob,

-filter brauchst du deiner wassermenge angepasst.
- koi würde ich rauslassen die werden zu groß für die wanne.
- anaerobe zonen zum nitratabbau halte ich im gartenteich für ein gerücht.
- bodenablauf finde ich für so einen gfk teich zu aufwändig - mit pumpe gehts auch.


......... ohne möglichkeit von ausreichend pflanzen sehe ich auf dauer sehr viele probleme - weil pflanzen die einzigsten nährstoffkonkurenten zu algen sind.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt und verzweifelt weil ich nicht weiß was ich machen soll. Ich habe mir die Umrisse des geplanten GFK Teichs den ich diese Woche noch bestellen wollte großgerechnet und abgesteckt und auch schon zu graben begonnen. Habe also immer noch die möglichkeit einen etwas größeren, als die "Wanne", Folienteich zu gestalten. Wäre aber hier nicht sicher ob mit Stufen oder ohne, hat ja beides vor und nachteile. Hätte dazu noch 100 Fragen      wo soll ich die blos alle stellen. Ich werd mir jetzt  auf jeden Fall in diesem netten Forum die gegebene Info reinsaugen.

Danke daß Du mich vielleicht noch vor dem Installieren einer "Wanne" gerttet hast!

Gruß Fischmob


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Hi!

Entscheide Dich zwischen Goldfischen und Koi.
Beides zusammen ist nicht  so gut.
Wenn du Kois halten willst, mach den Teich tiefer (2 Meter wenns geht) und so groß wie du kannst.
Ein Folieteich ist doch gut und einfacher zu bauen als ein GFK-Becken einzugraben und zu unterfüllen. 
Du musst auch bedenken, daß Kois klares und sauberes Wasser mögen.
Dadurch brauchst du eine entsprechende Filteranlage . Am Besten per Schwerkraft durch ein Bodenablauf im Teich.

Bei Goldfischen kannst du etwas an Technik sparen.
Der Filter und der Teich brauch nicht so groß sein.
Du kannst da mehr mit Pflanzen machen und die Goldfische sind nicht weiters Anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

Hallo Fischmob

wenn du dich für einen Folienteich entschieden hast , musst du dir nur noch über die Abmase im klaren sein . Ich persönlich finde , tiefe ist immer gut . Wenn die Grundfläche aber klein bleiben soll geht dies nur über steile Wände , typisch Koiteich , wozu ich dir nicht raten würde . Baue Sumpf und Planzenzonen ein , davon kann man nie genug haben . Wenn du sicher bist , das du nur 2 bis 3 Koi einsetzen willst brauchst du auch keine allzu grosse Filteranlage . Goldfische sind auch was schönes im Teich und viel leichter zu halten alls Koi . 

@Harti
Koi brauchen sauberes Wasser , nur mögen sie kein klares Wasser , nur die Besitzer . Trübes Wasser ist den Koi viel lieber .


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

*viel Teich auf wenig Grund*

Hallo
Deine Entscheidung kann Dir keiner abnehmen !
aber
ich würde zum Folienteich raten.
da kannst Du doch viel individueller bauen.
unter der Folie kann man auch Betonfundamente erstellen
wenn es die Statik erfordert.
Ich habe z.B meine senkrechten Wände stabilisiert in dem ich 
Maschendraht mit langen Stahlhaken an der Grubenwand befestigt habe
 und dann mit Sprizbeton  "geputzt"  habe (wie beim Tunnelbau).
alle statisch wichtigen Punkte am Ufer haben zusätzlich ein entsprechendes Fundament. (siehe auch  Album)
Ich habe schon einen Teich gesehen bei dem das Ufer nach einem 
Starkregen unter der Folie abgerutscht ist. Derjenige hat dann alles
zugeschüttet und sich keinen neuen Teich mehr gebaut !.....  

Mit Substrat und nicht ganz gefüllt bleiben bei einer "Wanne"
vielleicht  noch 3 qm Wasser übrig . 
Dann noch ein Profil, was bleibt dann zum Schwimmen ?
Da mußt beim Kauf drauf achten, dass alle Kois gleich rechts- bzw. links-rum-schwimmend sind !
  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

@azurit

Fang bitte nicht an pingelig zu werden.
Bei mir ist sauberes Wasser auch klar, oder rein.
Es gehört einfach dazu, wenn man Kois halten will.
Kannst du mit Kois reden?


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

Hallo Harti



> Fang bitte nicht an pingelig zu werden



Was hatt dies mit pingelig zu tun ? Koi brauchen absulut kein klares Wasser , wozu auch ? Welcher Natur-Weiher ist schon klar ? Die Teiche der Koifarmen in Japan sind alle trüb , Koi wühlen gerne im Schlamm .
Aus welchem Grund verwendet man Refine im Koiteich ?



> Bei mir ist sauberes Wasser auch klar, oder rein



Sauber hatt absolut nichts mit klar zu tun . Und rein ist destiliertes Wasser . Das mögen unsere Koi nicht so besonders .



> Es gehört einfach dazu, wenn man Kois halten will



nicht unbedingt . Manche gehen sogar hin und sorgen für ein Lehmhaltiges Bodensubstrat .



> Kannst du mit Kois reden?



dabei würden einige sich mal Gedanken machen , was für ihre Fische gut ist .


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

Hallo Patrick,
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Gruß, Willi


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

Hallo, 
eine Frage war, ob Fischmob in eine "Wanne" von 3.20 x 2.30 und 1.20 Tiefe 2 Koi´s und ein paar Goldfischli´s reinsetzen kann.

Meine kurze Antwort: Goldfische ja, Koi NEIN. 

Begründung: 
Wenn nicht vorher was im Thema Koi-Krankheiten steht, lesen wir spätestens im Herbst: 
Ich habe einen Teich mit 1,2 m Tiefe, abzüglich Schlamm nur 1 m Tiefe, wie bringe ich nun meine beiden Koi sicher über den Winter?   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

Hallo Rainer

da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht , in dieser Wanne , NEIN .
Nur möchte Fischmob ja nun einen Folienteich anlegen , allso muss er nun seine Möglichkeiten über Grösse und Beschaffenheit posten und wir machen uns dann mal Gedanken , ob dies mit Koi oder anderen Fischen hinhaut   
Ich bin deiner Meinung
Koi Teich . 2 meter tief
Meine Meinung : mind . 30 000 liter Wasser .


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

Hallo Willi

und vermutlich vielen Koi


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will meinen Senf auch dazu geben.

Ich habe auch gedacht mit einem normalen Teich ca. 80cm tief, haut das schon hin, und habe auch gleich vier kleine Koi reingehauen.
Im Sommer ist sogar mir als damaliger Laie ein Licht aufgegangen:

1.) Die kommen da drin nicht über den Winter...

2.) Sie verwandeln das Wasser in diesem "Tümpel" in eine Pissbrühe.

3.) Koi BRAUCHEN ZWINGEND einen GSCHEITEN FILTER


Ich habe den letzten Supersommer also damit verbracht, zu schuften um meinen Lieblingen eine angemessenes Zuhause zu schaffen.

Also auch meine Meinung: Finger weg von Koi wenn man die entsprechende Umgebung nicht schaffen kann !!

Gruß wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

*Hab schon verstanden!*

Hallo ich noch mal. Bin ja schon überzeugt daß der Koi für diesen Tümpel zu viel kackt  ! Nein im ernst , ich lege jetzt einen Folienteich an nicht in der Absicht in mit Koi´s zu besetzen sondern als größte Fische 2 Goldorfen, die dürften schon drin sein. Und noch 4-5 ganz kleinbleibende Fischlis, ich seh ja obs der Teich packt. Von der Fläche komm ich auf ca. 10 qm. Hab alles mit einem Kletterseil umrissen und mit der 50cm Zone begonnen, ist übersichtlicher für mich. Von der 50er mache ich einen Steilen Sprung nachunten auf max 120cm. Mal sehen ob die Kante hält, ab 50 cm ist´s Steinig bei mir. Die Flachwasser-Zone werd ich zum Schluß machen. Ich buddle jetzt schon ein paar Tage, jeden Tag ein bißchen und jeden Tag lege ich das Seil ein Stück weiter nach außen
 

Wenn ich fertig bin werd ich Fotos hier reinstellen


----------

